# Do you enjoy living in the city/town you live in?



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Y/N ?

If you can, explain why or why not, and if you actually plan on relocating how do you plan to go about doing so?

Aight, so I'll start.

I don't enjoy the place I live in right now. It's a small city. It's the city I graduated from. There are very few people here in the 18-25 age group, and the female selection is *bummy* at best... 

I plan on relocating next year when it comes time for me to go off to grad school. I'm wanting to go to school either out in New Orleans or San Diego


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> I don't enjoy the place I live in right now. It's a small city. It's the city I graduated from. There are very few people here in the 18-25 age group, and the female selection is *bummy* at best...


You just described my small town. :b

I'd love to be in Portland or Seattle areas. Living in New York/New England weather most of my life, I think I can handle the PNW weather. But I don't have any connection out West...well, I barely have any connection where I am right now, so I'm stuck here in this small town for the rest of my life.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

no, this area offers nothing for people my age. Loved it growing up though lots of fun stuff for kids but when you get past that besides going to bars there's nothing here. Plus the job market sucks


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

foe said:


> You just described my small town. :b
> 
> I'd love to be in Portland or Seattle areas. Living in New York/New England weather most of my life, I think I can handle the PNW weather. *But I don't have any connection out West...well, I barely have any connection where I am right now, so I'm stuck here in this small town for the rest of my life.*


I feel you man. All of my family/connects are in this city or some other bummy *** city on the east coast, lol. So it's like I'm stuck in this b*tch or I can go somewhere else just as bad.

But I've been thinking about it for a min, and I've gotten to the point where I don't even care about that anymore lol. I'm just ready to get the **** out. I see getting away from it all as an adventure, really.

Whether I sink or swim, I just need a new, better change of scenery.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

mca90guitar said:


> Plus the job market sucks


Ahh damn broddie. You trying to get out of that area?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Heeeeelllll no. 
The only good thing about this place: Cheap fried chicken. (Seriously, it's dirt cheap)

Edit: I voted 'Yes' by mistake :no That's what I get for staying up until 7:00 a.m


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I do, people are nice here and it's a very calm town.. I hate the stress the city gives me so I do enjoy where I live


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I like Boston. I especially love the subway system because it makes traveling anywhere in the city so convenient.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm OK with it. There are better places to live but this is where I am and this is where my family is.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

It's ok I guess. I'm leaving this town in a few months and I'm not really bothered about it.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No, I hate it.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

The last time I expressed my love for London, people got incredibly jealous, so I feel obliged not to...

:wels


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Certainly wasn't jealousy.
I like my town because it's not totally isolated in the country but it's not right in the middle of the city either. But I guess I'm not really in tune with this country. Maybe moving someplace else someday will let me have a fresh start.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

No, I'd only want to live in Portland or out of state, Maine is a terrible place to live.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Brasilia said:


> :wels


Put that down


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> Put that down


:spam


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

The Monterey Bay is very nice area, but I've been here for 7 years now and small town life is getting boring. And I've been yearning be somewhere where no one knows me. But I still chose yes because that's how nice it is.

I'd love to move up to San Francisco. That'd be ideal.


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

Nope. I dont like the people I'm around and I havent had any luck meeting new people. I don't connect with people here so I'm leaving in a few months.


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah I do, it's not too big and not too small. Just enough city and just enough countryside.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. The weather sucks here. Even in summer I have to carry a jacket with me. 

Rent is too expensive. To live alone you need at least $1500 for a studio in a crappy area. I know people making $80,000 a year and they still live with roommates. 

The men are not terribly attractive. Supposedly the sex ratio is better in silicon valley but they are not very attractive there either.

I was told the public transportation is good here but it's totally not true. Only if you live near a BART station is it decent. The buses and muni trains are slow as molasses and unreliable. I think the buses in Los Angeles are faster. So I give up. I'm moving elsewhere and I'm finally going to learn how to drive.

The good things are that jobs do pay well here and it's very liberal. 


Oh and if you are planning on going to UCSD or SDSU.....good luck. Those schools are really hard to get into. I got accepted into UC Berkeley once (didn't go) as a Japanese major but UCSD did not accept me. A few years later I applied to several CSUs and SDSU was the only one that did not accept me. My gpa at the time was 3.7 (it has gone up to 3.8 since then).


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

komorikun said:


> *No. The weather sucks here. Even in summer I have to carry a jacket with me. *
> 
> Rent is too expensive. To live alone you need at least $1500 for a studio in a crappy area. I know people making $80,000 a year and they still live with roommates.
> 
> ...


You live in CA as in California?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

No, it's crap here.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I do. It's only a 15 minute drive from the beach. Even though I hardly go, the option is there. I've many memories of random, impulsive drives with my love, drinking, having bad food and watching sunsets. It's beautiful and magical.


----------



## moments (Mar 5, 2013)

No. I'm currently residing in a large city in order to do graduate work. I absolutely cannot wait to resettle in a rural setting once I'm done my training. I do not like the noise, lack of natural space, and general mindless rush of the city.

I miss being centred by nature.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Victini said:


> I'm alright with CO as a state in general. It's liberal, people are nice, the weathers ok minus the disastrous snowstorms and loads of snow. But I don't like the city I live in. I wish I lived in *Colorado Springs* or Steamboat Springs if I had my choice.
> 
> I'm still planning on going abroad once I'm in college for multiple reasons, but out of the entire US, I'd have to say CO is one of the better states. I just like the southwest in general minus Arizona and some parts of Utah.


I used to stay out in the springs, fam was stationed on Ft Carson ... Pretty chill area. I liked it while I was there


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

No, but I do not anticipate having money to be able to move for a long time, and I should also finish my degree before I leave.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I live in the no man's land in between LA and San Diego. 

Nothing fun and no jobs.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I love it here, however I would hate to not experience living somewhere else in my life.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Never have never will.

PS:What is up with the 3d and 4th poll?


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

Smiling Tiger said:


> PS:What is up with the 3d and 4th poll?


*squints eye* ...You tell me.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I like the metro area where I live. I want to live somewhere around San Francisco Bay or Southern California. I don't care how expensive it is.

You can try to tell me why you wouldn't like living in California, but I'll have a different experience than you would, so you can't say that I wouldn't like it.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't enjoy it because it's boring, the tourists that come for hiking/camping/skiing are annoying and terrible drivers, plus there's no where to work. All the places I wanted to apply to had waiting lists and crap because most only hire in the summer or winter and a lot of people apply ahead of time. 

I mean I like the whole small towness and growing up here is okay but living here for so long is just...ugh.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> I don't enjoy it because it's boring, the tourists that come for hiking/camping/skiing are annoying and terrible drivers, plus there's no where to work. All the places I wanted to apply to had waiting lists and crap because most only hire in the summer or winter and a lot of people apply ahead of time.
> 
> I mean I like the whole small towness and growing up here is okay but living here for so long is just...ugh.


Wanna swap places with me and live in the South? Lol.


----------



## Waddupshuga (Feb 22, 2013)

central valley specs: high crime rate, whole lotta gang activity, lots of strawberry stands with the best fruit you'll ever find, oilfields like terrible post-apoc snapshots, a summer heat that is comparable to Nevada/Arizona (so hot, nearly too much to handle esp w/SA). 

And yet, I remain here.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

No, mostly because of bad memories and bad weather. I'm miserable here and craving something different. I plan on visiting a few cities within the next few years but will think about it more seriously after finishing school. Unfortunately it's at least a five-year wait but I guess it's something to look forward to and keep me motivated.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I do, plenty of people my age, I see attractive women nearly everywhere. But i sort of wish we had a wider range of weather. Like snow in winter would be neat. I think It snows out west of my location in the mountains, but that's a bit far for me.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. I'm bored and there's nowhere to go generally, because I've been most places here. There's no jobs and barely any colleges with decent subjects - the nearest place that has the subjects I want is Liverpool and that's ages away. The people here are terrible for the most part and... bleh. I kinda do want to move.


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)

No, not at all.
I've lived here all my life and I hate it. I feel trapped.


----------



## vivienleigh (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm in Liverpool for uni, which is okay. Better than my hometown, anyway. I'd love to live somewhere a little more rural though, a small town with lots of trees and fields and horses. I'd also quite like to live in another country, although I do like England.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Its not to bad. I would like to move just to see how other places are like.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

no, it's a ghost town.


----------



## DGenerationX (May 21, 2012)

Its too hot where i live. Its not a good weather to live on if you spend most of your time locked in your house.


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

ChampagneYear said:


> The Monterey Bay is very nice area, but I've been here for 7 years now and small town life is getting boring. And I've been yearning be somewhere where no one knows me. But I still chose yes because that's how nice it is.
> 
> I'd love to move up to San Francisco. That'd be ideal.


Monterey is indeed nice  I'm stuck in your crappy neighboring city - Salinas lol :x It ultimately *sucks* here! It's mostly known for it's gang violence, and ag fields. Yippee :rain There's nothing to do for fun, the weather is boring, the people are mostly low lives, it's not cool how you can't even go for a walk without worrying about getting shot.

I'd also _love_ to move to SF! Either there or LA. I love California, just not this city I unfortunately had to be born in. I have no idea how I'm going to get out of here, my family's been planning on moving since forever but it's been tough (mostly financial dilemmas). I get so frustrated and sometimes think about hitchiking just to escape haha :time


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

^ All the good places in California are too expensive, but trying to make it anywhere in this state is too expensive as well. My family is barely making ends meet here and my stepdad got his hours cut recently blah. 

Salinas does indeed suck. I wouldn't feel safe there apart from going to visit the mall. But at least you're not in Central Valley right? hehe You're still at a close driving distance to Monterey/Pacific Grove and up Santa Cruz. I also just love having a good drive on 101 too.


----------



## AlwaysImagining (May 25, 2012)

Yeah, on special occasions my family and I go to Monterey to eat at the fancy restaurants haha. We go about once a week to Whole Foods though lol. And yeah just driving around the coast can be a relaxing thing to do :yes So much lovely scenery around there. I can't wait to be able to drive on my own and hopefully this summer I can go the beach more often.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

This is my home but it's also a reminder in every way of all my failures. One day I will leave & if I return it will only be to visit


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i live in the washington dc area, and i like it for the most part. there are lots of things to do here, many of them free, and there are lots of jobs and opportunities here. i dont like a lot of the people (lots of east coasters with attitudes) and the traffic.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

blue the puppy said:


> i live in the washington dc area, and i like it for the most part. there are lots of things to do here, many of them free, and there are lots of jobs and opportunities here. i dont like a lot of the people (lots of east coasters with attitudes) and the traffic.


I heard crime was p bad in the DC area.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

I live in a mid-sized city on the west coast of my country- it's wedged between mountains, water bodies, forest and farmland, and architecturally the downtown looks like a glass condo forest  

I do enjoy living here even though I don't really go out as much as I should. It offers the serenity of nature while still having the amenities of an urban centre... The climate, which is that of a rainforest, leaves something to be desired. And the economy and cost of living here is ridiculous. But I don't think there's anywhere else I'd rather build a life.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Life Aint No Joke said:


> I heard crime was p bad in the DC area.


it is in some areas but where i live is ok


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

It's not my first choice but I try to make the best of it.


----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

Disintegration said:


> No, not at all.
> I've lived here all my life and I hate it. I feel trapped.


This is how I feel about Florida. I definitely wouldn't stay here if I had the resources and my SA weren't so bad.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I love my city.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

I used to live in New York and loved it there, but I moved down to some little town in the middle of nowhere and I don't like it here


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

No. The weather is good but Hawaii is way too damn expensive. But I stay here because I am not brave enough to pack up and move without a job in line. Also I would miss my sister too much.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

I guess I'm fine with California. I feel like there just isn't much if a place for me here.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Hell no. I hate this hellhole. My whole entire family hates it. The only reason we moved to Northern Virginia way back in the day is so my father could work in DC! That's it, this place sucks.

Were it not for my severe SA, I'd of put NOVA in the rearview a long time ago.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

I am not exactly content with the city I live in, Toledo. Forbes rated it the 11th worst city in the US, if that gives you any perspective. 

I was stupid enough to buy a house here though, so I am pretty much stuck.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I hate this ****ing place, I can't wait to leave.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Yes I do enjoy living in London... how could one not!

However... I just don't feel as though it is the best environment to live in and there are quite a few things that I wish I could change about it here too... upon reflection, it's not really for me.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

Where i live people are generally naive so yes i like it all in all


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

It has pros and cons compared to where I used to live.

Pros:
- Less traffic
- Less crowded in most places
- Less crime
- People are (relatively) nicer
- Housing is slightly cheaper, with many apartments and houses available if i want to buy or rent
- This area is growing very quickly, faster than any other part of the state

Cons:
- Not as many businesses or companies in the area
- Downtown is smaller (but it could be as big as the other if the roads were wider and could accommodate for more traffic)
- There is only one interstate in the area
- Many roads and small businesses are old and haven't had as many improvements as other areas
- Some intersections are missing traffic lights when most places would have put one there already for safety concerns


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I like the city I live in, but at the same time there are a fair few places I'd rather be. So yes and no.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Not at all. Ever since the violence in Juarez that has been going on, people started migrating to El Paso. So it's full of Mexicans right now. I mean don't get me wrong. I'm not racist at all because I am part Mexican myself but they drive horrible and it's frustrating how most of them don't speak English.


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

Paloma M said:


> Not at all. Ever since the violence of Juarez that has been going on, people started migrating to El Paso. So it's full of Mexicans right now. I mean don't get me wrong. I'm not racist at all because I am part Mexican myself but they drive horrible and it's frustrating how most of them don't speak English.


So people on the news saying El Paso was safe are just exaggerating?


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

No..you can explore the whole town within half a day, the majority are old people, it feels like everyone's just waiting to die and living for the sake of it - (may as well be dead), the majority are trashy white want to be ghetto gangsters who wear red or blue and automatically think they are a blood or crip gang member, those people are almost as pathetic as me, everyone keeps to themselves and will not dare go out of their friendship circle, hardly any attractive people both physically and mentally, place looks like a giant construction site, it hardly ever rains. I'm just glad I can easily vacate to other larger areas.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Nothing's happens. Every day is the same. I need booze each day to keep me sane and have something to live for.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

little toaster said:


> So people on the news saying El Paso was safe are just exaggerating?


Pretty much. I still don't think it's safe. Juarez was ranked number 1 most violent city one time and we are like right next to it.


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

No it sucks here :lol I want to live in a big city, or like at least somewhere with nice weather!


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

waldorfs said:


> No it sucks here :lol I want to live in a big city, or like at least somewhere with nice weather!


Would ever move alone to a big city? I think most people wouldn't. They'd at least want to move with someone who makes them feel comfortable.

Even if you knew a stranger or an acquaintance who could move with you, a lot of people wouldn't do it. I'm not sure I would either (except in one special case).


----------



## waldorfs (Feb 18, 2013)

little toaster said:


> Would ever move alone to a big city? I think most people wouldn't. They'd at least want to move with someone who makes them feel comfortable.
> 
> Even if you knew a stranger or an acquaintance who could move with you, a lot of people wouldn't do it. I'm not sure I would either (except in one special case).


i might, as long as it wasn't so far from home that i'd be completely alone. i'd be fine on my own as long as i knew i could contact someone if need be. i mean, i'd prefer to be with someone i knew of course. i can't really say for sure, though, because it's just kind of like a dream of mine. i don't have the money to do it and it'd be really hard to move and have to worry about finding a job. so essentially i would like to think that i would have the guts to do it, but it'd be scary for sure.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

sas111 said:


> No..you can explore the whole town within half a day, the majority are old people, it feels like everyone's just waiting to die and living for the sake of it - (may as well be dead), the majority are trashy white want to be ghetto gangsters who wear red or blue and automatically think they are a blood or crip gang member, those people are almost as pathetic as me, everyone keeps to themselves and will not dare go out of their friendship circle, hardly any attractive people both physically and mentally, place looks like a giant construction site, it hardly ever rains. I'm just glad I can easily vacate to other larger areas.


Sounds a lot like my city heh


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Kinda. My region of the US is pretty crappy but I'm in a picturesque tourist town so there's a lot more diversity on the street here compared with the surrounding ******* towns. I had to really look around to find a niche where I could comfortably be a low-achieving professional and have peers who are the same. I'll eventually move to a bigger, more metropolitan area, but this is where I'm going to get comfortable with myself and finally learn to relax, I hope.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Hell no. There is nothing to do here..nothing interesting at all. I'm surrounded by cornfields and fast food chains. A lot of dumb, backwards people live around here as well. I vacation out of state with my family every year and when we get back I get super depressed.


----------



## Botenga (Feb 2, 2013)

To be honest, not really. :-(


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I wish I lived closer to my city, or even actually inside it instead of in the suburbs 20-30 mins away. Also, I think my suburb sucks.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

I moved a few months ago, so liking it so far, although i live very far away from the few friends i have now


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah. Its pretty great.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

No i don't. I'd very much like to live in the country or something similar.


----------



## walkingonice (May 1, 2013)

Oh god yes, love it here. I've lived a lot of places and nothing comes close to my current city. It's small enough that I can walk everywhere important in 30 minutes, but big enough that I'm still pretty anonymous. There are lots of chances to socialize and countless places to do it, and it's rare that I go to a club here without a girl hitting on me or inviting me home. Good jobs are a little hard to come by here, but I hope I'm able to stay.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, it's fine. It's where I'm comfortable. 

The last answer made me smile.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Absolutely. I can experience all four seasons. The weather isn't so bad either: no earthquakes, hurricanes, and tornadoes are pretty rare.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

It's ok it could be worse


----------

